# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometrist

## imatters.net

Optometrist - Full Time- Full-Scope Care (Well-Established Practice)  Hartford County, CT

  Licensed new grads, and experienced doctors are encouraged to apply 

*Why Youll Love This Opportunity:* 
Do what you love -As a long-established with a great reputation, our practice offers ODs the perfect opportunity to practice full-scope care with a loyal, growing patient base.

-mentorship for continuing your growth and knowledge

Beautiful new office and equipment!  6 lanes, techs, scribes, EMR, front desk, established patient base. 

* Environment* 

 A lovely location  Located minutes from Hartford, Bristol is a beautiful and vivacious place to live.

It combines small-town vibes with exceptional schools, nature and providing an unmatched living experience for the people who love to call this place their home. 

*Schedule & Benefits* 

Competitive pay and benefitsOur standard hours are Monday to Friday 9-6 with NO WEEKENDS and an average schedule of 15-18 patients per day.
- We offer our ODs a great, competitive salary with full benefits. 

*Bonus!*  our ODs dont have to work nights, holidays, weekends, or travel! 

*Testimonial!*  _The staff are all great, friendly, helpful and truly care about their customers. I really felt welcomed by all their staff. The office is clean and very cozy. 5 stars - Mazie_

*What Youll Need:*  Doctor of Optometry (O.D.) degree  Valid state license to practice optometry
*Start* with a confidential conversation with us - send your CV to charisse@imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future. www.imatters.net 866.412.4115

----------

